# Installing Windows 10 on Lumia 920



## Cvrk (Jun 24, 2015)

I have a Lumia 920 mobile phone.
Found a list on the net with compatible phones that support Win 10. Mine is on that list.
Can't upgrade with the usual way.
Found help on this official website of developers for Windows Phones. It's a step by step no brainer thing. Most people are doing it. Except me. I can't get past point 6. http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/general/howto-install-windows-10-phones-t3030105

"6._Connect to the same WiFi that your PC is on. Edit the settings for the WiFi connection to turn on the Proxy and set it to use the PC’s IP address and enter 8877 for the port_ "
_
7. Open Internet Explorer on your phone and navigate to http://[pc.ip.add.ress]:8877 where [pc.ip.add.ress] is the IP address of the PC running the WPInsidersHacks app_
No idea what this means.I guess i need to access the router and modify some settings in there. Some guy on the forum told me " _think he means to use the local IP address of the pc. Go to cmd and type ipconfig and look for ipv4 address. Should be somethin like 192/......_"

I did connect my phone as always via wi-fi to my router. But i have no ideea how to use that proxy or how to make my phone have the same Ip as computer. I did start WPInsiderHacks app on pc. This is what it looks like






Theres also this official http://forums.windowscentral.com/nokia-lumia-920/341531-windows-10-preview-nokia-lumia-920-a.html
It says this :
_1. Download the Windows Insider app.
Press ... > about > make sure Sys free space is 300MB or more.
If there isn't enough space, make full reset with Windows Phone Recovery Tool. 

Code:
upwp10.chinacloudapp.cn:7777 

Download and install certificate.
3. Edit WiFi connection, enable Proxy 

Code:
upwp10.chinacloudapp.cn
7777 

4. Open Insider app, click get builds
5. You will get Enroll page, do not Enroll yet!
6. Switch to WIFI settings, turn off proxy.
7. Switch to Windows Insider app and now you can enroll for Windows 10 Technical Preview.
Choose Fast option.
8. Check Settings > Phone update.
If it can't find updates, you may need to reboot your phone and enroll again (without a proxy now). _

Same thing with the proxy. Anyways the more detailed steps on the DEV forum are much better i think .Cuz they put out more info on how to do it.

Can anybody help me with step 6 ?


----------



## erixx (Jun 24, 2015)

no idea. I have same phone and installed W10 without even looking much at it.
Restore it to default, join insider and follow MS instrucgtions. Forget "chinacloud FFS!"


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 24, 2015)

These are the official EASy steps on how to do it. http://www.windowscentral.com/how-install-windows-10-preview-windows-phone

There very simple and i've already tried them. The problem that i face is that the software (this app) does not find any updates for me .
Many people across the world have this issues .So you need the proxy etc  thing to get it to work.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 24, 2015)

I managed to install Win 10. All i had to do was change region to US, and choose the Fast Update method. 

After 4 hours playing with Win 10. I can say that nothing impressed me. And it still has a long way to go. I am not rollbacking to previous 8.1


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 26, 2015)

Microsoft has just started rolling out the update option, like they did for PC's.
No need to hack anything if your phone is compatible.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 26, 2015)

I did rollback to Win 8.1 
Let's face it. Theres a reason i have a Win phone is that is the incredible sharpness and smoothness. It is super fast, and never lags. And i find the U.I. just a dream. 
Very disappointing that the interface in Win 10 looks like a cheap theme that any amature will do. 

With my return to Win 8.1 rollback i found that now i can upgrade to Denim. Witch is the latest 8.1 version for Lumia. One thing bad tho. The Glance background app is no longer compatible. 
That app was just so good. And they have not come up with anything to replace it. Sad. 

There may be a very long time (maybe the end of the year) or never at all ,before i go for Win 10 on my phone. Even  if they do manage to make it smooth,that theme is just so bad.


----------



## st2000 (Jun 26, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> The Glance background app is no longer compatible.


with denim or win10?
cause my wife got 925 and i thought that upgrading to win10 will be a good idea
also - about theme - can you choose any wallpaper/color theme or not?


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 27, 2015)

to none of them. 
Glance Backrund does not work with Denim & Win 10.
It only works with Lumia Cyan. Witch is previous version before Denim. 
DO NOT UPDATE!


----------



## Ikaruga (Jun 27, 2015)

Nothing works, if I saw your thread earlier, I could have warned you not to upgrade, because I just did it again 2 weeks ago. My phone couldn't connect to my DLNA server, to my BNC or to my VPN. I coulnd't download, install or uninstall any app at all, etc... let alone how slow it was compared to 8.1...it was a terrible disaster, seriously! WP10 should be considered as an early alpha at best, but even that is too generous perhaps, because I swear it was better 6 months ago.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 27, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> to none of them.
> Glance Backrund does not work with Denim & Win 10.
> It only works with Lumia Cyan. Witch is previous version before Denim.
> DO NOT UPDATE!



Got a Lumia 822 with Windows 8.10.14203.306 (plus, also, ran WP 10 for a short while... to many problems in the earlier versions; so, I put 8.1 back).
And, Glance is not needed as an app add-on (as it was on WP 8.0 and WP8.1)... it is included in the settings and works great in WP8.1 update and WP10.

If you are in a country that WP10 is available at this time and your phone is listed, all you need do is sign up for the Windows 10 insider app on your phone and run update to install the WP10 preview... no hacking needed.
Or, you change your phone to US, as you did.
You don't have to do all the hacking this and that.


EDIT:
If you do not have Glance on your phone... you can try searching the app store for it and install or re-install it; or, try the app Nokia update and see if that will install any missing items.
There is a Glance screen bug, where some people are not getting the glance screen.
There are some other bugs where people have had to reset phone or re-install the everything.

Goodluck.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 27, 2015)

It is needed. And not just any app that one in particular. Reason: in the settings menu you can't chose what image would appear on your glance screen. By default you get the same exact one as the lock screen furthermore to have it in black & white or in color.
This app https://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/glance-background/7c3378ff-2844-480b-b2e2-783537201b84  made it that you can change the image. So you had one image as lock screen and another as glance. For some of us it was pretty convenient.
As for the "extra"apps in the store. i have installed all of them,taken quite a bit of time, so i can find a substitute for _Glance Background Beta. _There is none since the entire lot is just useless

EDIT: I am also faced with another more important difficulty. I have noticed there a few WP users here. So maybe you can shed some light if you be kind to take a look* here* : http://forums.windowscentral.com/wi...ication-action-center-not-really-working.html
That thread was started by me.
Long story short. I don't get sound notifications even tho i set them up. Know why ?


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2015)

I do not like many interface choices.

it is beta, send feedback to MS please so it helps


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 27, 2015)

I can say this. There is a huge improvement over battery life in Denim .
I have same background running apps,same settings , but battery life is great. Maybe it's just a feeling. But this morning i had 9% battery. I played  a game (crossy road)for about 40 minutes around 13:00. Made a few phone calls and played around with the zedge app to find some new wallpapers. It's 23:25 time right now i am left with 4% battery. Quite astonishing.
No way you run an entire day on 5% battery usage. Sure i only used the internet data and zedge for 30 minutes,but still.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 27, 2015)

The reason the battery life is great is because your are in battery saver mode. When the phone gets below 20% it automatically sets itself as such. On my nokia 928, if I turn on battery saver mode with a fully charged batter I can get 5 days out of the phone with minimal texting and a few phone calls a day.

What really drains the battery is when you use wifi, LTE is worse, to browse the internet. I can drop 10% in 30 minutes.


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 28, 2015)

Cvrk said:


> Reason: in the settings menu you can't chose what image would appear on your glance screen.



I see what you want now.





Cvrk said:


> https://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/glance-background/7c3378ff-2844-480b-b2e2-783537201b84



Try this... I just did it and re-installed the Glance Background beta app...

*ON YOUR PHONE*... Email to yourself, or click, on the link you posted.
It should go to the Windows Store and give you the option to install it, re-install it, or view it.  It will give only one of those choices.
It told me that I owned the app and asked if wanted to re-install it, I did.  After that it gave me the option to view it, which, I did.
It install fine on mine.

It should work; unless, it is not compatible with your phone for some odd reason... however, if it was working before it should work now.

You can, also, click the link on your computer (PC) and sign in at the windows store and have it sent to your phone... if you have an account to sign in with.

Or, download it manually and install it:  http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/s...44-480b-b2e2-783537201b84/xap?apptype=regular


EDIT:  Got it installed; however, having trouble making it to function...

Update:  I give up on trying to use the Glance Background beta...  I have not tried it since the last Verizon update to the WP8.1 and firmware update... yep, OP is right seems they killed it somehow.
And, MS Mobile/Nokia have no plans to update it any longer.

Sorry there @Cvrk
Seems it is hit and miss on it working and it just won't add photos to my glance screen any longer, either.  But, it will install.

After, fiddling with the Glance Background beta and resetting phone it now works.


----------



## Cvrk (Jun 28, 2015)

Thank you! That was supper advise. I managed to get the app to work. Fantastic!


----------

